# The perfect leather portfolio for interviews?



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

Hello all, I am in the market for a leather portfolio to hold resumes as I interview for jobs in the financial industry. Where would I find an ideal one? Perhaps in a deep cognac to contrast against the navy suit and black park avenues? Any tips or suggestions along brand, style, color would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I know that AlanC picked up a beautiful Peal & Co. one off of Ebay. Perhaps he will be kind enough to post a picture. So, from that comment I offer you two sources from different ends of the spectrum: Brooks Brothers or Ebay. Good luck.


----------



## Goldrush (Apr 12, 2005)

Bosca and Filson make some pretty nice ones, though the latter may be a bit rugged-looking for interviews. At least they don't have those metal corner reinforcements that make pad-holders look so tacky.


----------



## Pelikan (Sep 27, 2008)

I will start interviewing for mid to upper level accounting & finance jobs shortly.

Any thoughts on portfolio colors?

A black portfolio would be the most formal, but would it be too much black when combined with black shoes, black belt, and a gray suit?

Would dark brown be better?

Any thoughts on the Bosca Old Leather Portfolios?


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

ugradintern said:


> Hello all, I am in the market for a leather portfolio to hold resumes as I interview for jobs in the financial industry. Where would I find an ideal one? Perhaps in a deep cognac to contrast against the navy suit and black park avenues? Any tips or suggestions along brand, style, color would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Duh- is anyone actually going to fret?


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I have burgundy, black and two in cognac. I use my black one for very formal business occasions but use the cognac one most often during my typical work day.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*recommendation*

Carry one that actually gives the impression that you've done some work. Employers like that!
Just my .02.
Tom


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

The fancy leathers you describe will quickly scratch and look ugly. Before that happens you risk looking showy. My current portfolio, which is in its 13th year and starting to approach replacement time, is saddle leather. It quickly developed a nice patina that many have noticed. If I had sprung for the slightly pricier belting leather instead, I would probably have another 10 years left on it and a finer looking patina. Hartmann makes the belting leather ones, many make the saddle leather.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hartman*

My friend
I agree with Hartman. I have owned their leather luggage, and have a planner and portfolio as well.
These are about 30 years, and look great.
Hartman, now has moved out of Dodge and is overseas somewhere.
I recommend an outlet, you can pick up a US made still.
Also, Ghurka, nice crap. But expensive.
Filson has a nice one.

Look at Aspinal in England. Nice price. There is a place in France. That begins with an L. Has a online US shop.
Very expensive, but a beautiful cocoa leather color. Was just looking

Good luck
Will get thatt name


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*planner*

My friend

It is Longchamp, again expensive.Also Smythson in Britain. Nice stuff

Good luck on the job


----------



## Pelikan (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for the tremendous suggestions for a portfolio that will age well and will not appear showy!

I ordered a Hartmann Belting Executive Writing Folio in Cognac from the factory store for $79 + $10 shipping.

https://www.hartmann.com/shop/productDetail-sku-664

Hartmann discontinued their Cognac line and I may have purchased the very last cognac portfolio in their system.

The outlet store in TN gladly accepted my order over the phone and the portfolio will be shipped to me on Monday.
https://www.hartmann.com/shop/outlet.asp


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I have the Atlas portfolio in black. classicluggage.com should carry them.
I would recommend it.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

Pelikan said:


> Any thoughts on the Bosca Old Leather Portfolios?


I got one from an old employer for my college graduation several years ago. I like it. It's simple, and the leather is nice and soft.

-k


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

tripreed said:


> I know that AlanC picked up a beautiful Peal & Co. one off of Ebay. Perhaps he will be kind enough to post a picture.


Best pic I could find is this in-action shot:


----------



## wiredroach (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a Bosca portfolio that's essentially their "Correspondent" style--it has the pebbled leather in the Chestnut color. Mine is about eight years old and has begun to take on a nice patina. I love it because it's not a zippered abomination and only has a single 8.5x11-inch pocket, business card pocket and clear window for an ID card. Very minimal and clean. The leather is soft but takes abuse well; my boss managed to spill coffee on it once, and I left it in a cab in Chicago about seven years ago--the saint who found it insisted on sending it back to me via FedEx at his own expense. Every scratch and bit of grime only seems to enhance its character. The pebbled leather will definitely weather better than the "old leather" smooth finish, but if you're the fastidious type that may not be a concern. My tastes are pretty rustic for this board...I like beat-up Barbour jackets, tan Filson duffel bags, blue jeans, and Timberlands with lots of scuffs and wear. It sounds like you want something a bit classier to accompany a dark, conservative suit, so the old leather look or a Hartmann may work better for you. The Hartmann pieces are beautiful but I'm guessing that first nick in the finish will be painful in the extreme. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Pelikan said:


> Thank you for the tremendous suggestions for a portfolio that will age well and will not appear showy!
> 
> I ordered a Hartmann Belting Executive Writing Folio in Cognac from the factory store for $79 + $10 shipping.
> 
> ...


Cognac line is being discontinued!

That seemed to be a staple of Hartmann. I just hope they do not start making a "designer" alternative.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Pelikan said:


> Any thoughts on the Bosca Old Leather Portfolios?


$160 for a portfolio and it doesn't even zip shut?

I've got several portfolios along these lines and I've never paid a dime for one, just received them from different jobs and schools. Sure they have various embossed logos on them but who cares.

And I'm serious about the zipper, it's a lot easier to put stuff in them and zip it closed than it is to hope your stuff won't fall out.

I seriously doubt that your choice of portfolio is a big issue for interviewers.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

fishertw said:


> Carry one that actually gives the impression that you've done some work. Employers like that!
> Just my .02.
> Tom


I actually have one that's Augusta Green canvas with the logo of a long-defunct bank. It was given to me when my company used that bank in 2000. I keep putting off getting something nicer. So far my salary has more than tripled since I got it, so it must be working. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Bradford said:


> $160 for a portfolio and it doesn't even zip shut?
> 
> And I'm serious about the zipper, it's a lot easier to put stuff in them and zip it closed than it is to hope your stuff won't fall out.


I have zippers on all mine, and won't consider one without a zipper.


----------

